# whichever is later



## raluca_ene14

"Sellers shall serve a notice on Buyers within 7 consecutive days, or not less than 21 consecutive days before the commencement of the contract period whichever is later."


----------



## jazyk

Ce se va întâmpla mai târziu. Nu ştiu cum se poate să scrie mai frumos, dar ideea este aceasta.


----------



## anto33

Aş spune: care este ulterioară, care începe mai târziu.

_Vânzătorii vor înştiinţa cumpărătorii în decurs de 7 zile consecutive sau de cel puţin 21 de zile consecutive înainte de începerea perioadei contractuale, care este oricum ulterioară (înştiinţării). _

Din acest context înţeleg că, înainte de intrarea în vigoare a contractului, vânzătorul va face o notificare cumpărătorului. Corect? Dar despre ce notificare e vorba?


----------



## raluca_ene14

anto33 said:


> Aş spune: care este ulterioară, care începe mai târziu.
> 
> _Vânzătorii vor înştiinţa cumpărătorii în decurs de 7 zile consecutive sau de cel puţin 21 de zile consecutive înainte de începerea perioadei contractuale, care este oricum ulterioară (înştiinţării). _
> 
> Din acest context înţeleg că, înainte de intrarea în vigoare a contractului, vânzătorul va face o notificare cumpărătorului. Corect? Dar despre ce notificare e vorba?


----------



## Trisia

Cred că am auzit/văzut folosit "zile calendaristice" (as opposed to "zile lucrătoare", pentru că asta se încearcă subliniat, nu?) -- pentru "zile consecutive".

Anto, îmi place mult traducerea dar cred că e şi o mică neînţelegere acolo (pentru că sigur lipseşte o virgulă: "contract period*,* whichever is later"). Jazyk are dreptate. 

Adică: vânzătorii vor trimite înştiinţarea clienţilor fie în termen de 7 zile (calendaristice, consecutive, cum vreţi) fie cu cel puţin 21 de zile înainte de începerea perioadei contractuale, oricare (dintre aceste două termene) se întâmplă mai tîrziu.

... sau ceva de genul ăsta. Nu ştiu să traduc fraza, chiar dacă o înţeleg 




P.S. As an aside, cred că am aprecia cu toţii dacă ne-aţi oferi şi ceva context, informaţii şi o întrebare.


----------



## anto33

Da,o frază nu ajută foarte mult, iar acea virgulă schimbă înţelesul.
Poate ne lămurim cu mai mult context.
O zi bună !


----------



## raluca_ene14

"Sellers shall serve a notice on Buyers within 7 consecutive days, or not less than 21 consecutive days before the commencement of the contract period whichever is later."
   Este vorba de perioada de livrare, cea specificată în contract.


----------



## anto33

raluca_ene14 said:


> "Sellers shall serve a notice on Buyers within 7 consecutive days, or not less than 21 consecutive days before the commencement of the contract period whichever is later."
> Este vorba de perioada de livrare, cea specificată în contract.


 
Unde este menţionată perioada de livrare? Commencement of the contract period este începerea perioadei contractuale.


----------



## raluca_ene14

Scuze!!! dar mă refeream la textul întreg unde se explică mai detaliat când se va livra marfa.  Da aşa este....aveţi dreptate „Commencement of the contract period este începerea perioadei contractuale”.
  Vă mulţumesc pentru explicaţie!
  M-am luminat acum cu „whichever is later”!
  O zi bună!


----------

